# What media for new Cichlid tank setup using Eheim Pro II



## Barywhy (Jun 27, 2010)

Afternoon All,

This is my first post here and I hope that I have chosen what I believe to be the best forum.

I am setting up my tank L4ft x W2xft Hx2ft.

I have a new Eheim Professional II external filter (due to my Fluval breaking down). Separate heater and light switch. In the filter are 3 compartments also a blue type of mesh sponge and and a a white type of mesh sponge.

I also have the following media;
*Fluval Biomax
*Eheim Substrat Pro
*Fluval Carbon (1 bag)
*Fluval Amonia Removal 
*Synthetic Filter Floss

My question is what should I put in each of the compartments, or should I just stick with what Ehiem recommends. I ask as otherwise the media may go to waste.

I also cannot find my air pump, that has been misplaced but am thinking that I may need to buy a new one as that could be too small for the tank and am thinking of going for a powerhead.

Thanks In Advance

Barywhy


----------



## Barywhy (Jun 27, 2010)

Bump:

Any tips on this, if not I will just let it drop.

Can anyone also advise or have any tips on which air pump to buy, as it looks like I may need to buy a new one.

Barry


----------



## reignofcheese (Dec 6, 2007)

The truth of truths is that it doesn't matter. In my canister filters I use a combination of their coarser sponge and regular old filter batting. That's all a filter really needs in the end.

I don't use carbon because we don't need it - I haven't use it in many many years. I don't use ammonia removing products because that's the whole point of the filter in the first place, to have a place for ammonia eating bacteria to grow. Any of the fancy substrates are equally good for harbouring the bacteria, just like the sponge and foam. If I were you I would ditch the carbon and ammonia bag and replace them with more sponge. Save both of them for a time you might need them because they can come in handy in certain situations.

The order really doesn't matter. Put the filter batting before the bio-substrate so the water is more polished by the time it gets there.


----------



## reignofcheese (Dec 6, 2007)

BTW you don't necessarily need an air pump in the tank either. I have my spray bar set a little bet under water level, faced at an upward angle so that it cause  the ripples needed for oxygenation. Even my crowded Malawi tank was set up this way, and there was never a problem with it. Powerheads are good because they're much quieter than the air pumps anyway.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

Eheim's media is that way for a reason. Using their suggested setup creates sort of a vortex water movement and makes sure that all the water contacts media evenly. I would use Eheim's suggested media set up for your filter.

I don't use any water polishing stuff personally. I don't think water polishing media, like floss, is really necessary in a well established, properly maintained tank.

The Ehfimech, blue, ehfisubstrat, blue has always worked for me. I question how much the ehifimech is actually needed. Eheim says it helps in evenly dispersing water flow so it will come up through the bio media evenly or something along those lines. They probably know what they're talking about


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

aquariam said:


> I don't use any water polishing stuff personally. I don't think water polishing media, like floss, is really necessary in a well established, properly maintained tank.


You got that backwards. Bio media is what is overrated in a properly maintained well established tank. Unless it is a bare bottom tank setup with no 'scaping.

Put the substrat pro in the upper two trays and the noodles in the bottom tray with the blue foam. Either that or stuff the can with filter floss and replace when flow is not sufficient to eliminate most dead spots.


----------



## Barywhy (Jun 27, 2010)

reignofcheese said:


> BTW you don't necessarily need an air pump in the tank either. I have my spray bar set a little bet under water level, faced at an upward angle so that it cause the ripples needed for oxygenation. Even my crowded Malawi tank was set up this way, and there was never a problem with it. Powerheads are good because they're much quieter than the air pumps anyway.


'Wot No Pump', Mate, I feel as though you have just showed me fire for the first time. 
Seriously, I didnt know you could do this. I thought it was mandatory!

B


----------



## Barywhy (Jun 27, 2010)

aquariam said:


> Eheim's media is that way for a reason. Using their suggested setup creates sort of a vortex water movement and makes sure that all the water contacts media evenly. I would use Eheim's suggested media set up for your filter.
> 
> I don't use any water polishing stuff personally. I don't think water polishing media, like floss, is really necessary in a well established, properly maintained tank.
> 
> The Ehfimech, blue, ehfisubstrat, blue has always worked for me. I question how much the ehifimech is actually needed. Eheim says it helps in evenly dispersing water flow so it will come up through the bio media evenly or something along those lines. They probably know what they're talking about


Just spend 1/2 day visiting 4 shops to buy Ehiem Substrate which none of them sell!! One was quite good and gave me options from using the carbon to polish the water to getting putting some gravel into a tights foot as an alternative, which I think I will do, as I have loads of gravel from before I moved to corel.

Anyone have any thoughts about this?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The Substrat Pro you listed in your first post is an excellent bio media and you already have it.

Fox already suggested the stacking order for the media. It is the same order I stack mine in all my Eheim filters. For my Pro II 2028,

Bottom = Ehfi Mech (hollow ceramic cylinders) + blue coarse pad UNDER the tray handle
Next tray = Ehfi Substrat Pro (round ceramic ball-shaped) + blue coarse pad UNDER the tray handle
Next tray = Ehfi Substrat Pro + white fine pad ON TOP of the tray handle.

It is not recommended to put any media into a net bag or nylon stockings. Just use the trays to hold your media.


----------



## Barywhy (Jun 27, 2010)

Thing is no one sells the substrate and looks like I will have to buy online if required!

I am keen to get this moving and am wondering, do you think I can just put the gravel in the second tray? or is this (in your opinion) a no no?

Your advice is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I thought you said you have Eheim Substrat Pro and Fluval Biomax. Just use these two products in the top 2 trays of your filter.

Exactly what model filter do you have?


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Stick with what Eheim gave you. Their media is really just top notch.

-Ryan


----------



## Barywhy (Jun 27, 2010)

I have 3 compartments, and dont know what to put in the middle one.

Top = Substrat + White sheet (however could do with a bit more substrat, as it does not seem high enough).

Middle = Empty (Should / Can I put gravel in this, that I have 3 full buckets off).

Bottom = Biomax (Noodles) + blue mesh sponge

I now have the following remaining;

*Fluval Carbon (5 bags)
*Fluval Amonia Removal (3 bags)
*Synthetic Filter Floss


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The Fluval Biomax should actually go in the middle basket as it is mainly a biological media. I have no personal experience with it though.

Do you have access to the Eheim Ehfimech media? That is what I use in the bottom tray.


----------



## Barywhy (Jun 27, 2010)

Deeda said:


> The Fluval Biomax should actually go in the middle basket as it is mainly a biological media. I have no personal experience with it though.
> 
> Do you have access to the Eheim Ehfimech media? That is what I use in the bottom tray.


Yes, thats what I used in the bottom tray, which is also what Ehiem specified.

Another reason for using what I already is, due to being a bit strapped (for cash) at the moment! But if I have to use Substrate then I will, but am wondering if I can use the gravel that I have sitting around, doing nothing, apart from looking at me, again and again and again.


----------



## reignofcheese (Dec 6, 2007)

LOL it doesn't matter what you use, the whole point of foam, substrate you use is to hold bacteria, that's it - and any of it is good enough. The only possible way it isn't good enough is if you have ammonia or nitrites in your water despite it being cycled. That's it. It's so simple and nothing to worry about, and this whole thing is taken way to far, as if one substrate or media were really that much better.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Barywhy said:


> Another reason for using what I already is, due to being a bit strapped (for cash) at the moment! But if I have to use Substrate then I will, but am wondering if I can use the gravel that I have sitting around, doing nothing, apart from looking at me, again and again and again.


Don't confuse the word "substrate" with the proprietary name "substrat" given by Eheim to it's media. Different things.

Just use the Ehiem stuff in the place they tell you to use it. They've been at it for ages, and employ smart German engineers: They've got it figured out.

-Ryan


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

Barywhy said:


> I have 3 compartments, and dont know what to put in the middle one.


For the answer to your question see this reply



fox said:


> Put the substrat pro in the upper two trays and the noodles in the bottom tray with the blue foam. Either that or stuff the can with filter floss and replace when flow is not sufficient to eliminate most dead spots.


HTH opcorn:


----------



## Barywhy (Jun 27, 2010)

OK filter floss it is...Stand back, I'm going in 

One remaining question, can you put gravel into a filter tray?

Thanks


----------



## Chriis (May 16, 2010)

reignofcheese said:


> LOL it doesn't matter what you use, the whole point of foam, substrate you use is to hold bacteria, that's it - and any of it is good enough. The only possible way it isn't good enough is if you have ammonia or nitrites in your water despite it being cycled. That's it. It's so simple and nothing to worry about, and this whole thing is taken way to far, as if one substrate or media were really that much better.


+1

Chriis


----------



## Barywhy (Jun 27, 2010)

All,

Thanks for all your assistance on this. A real global effort!

P.S. Still wondering about the gravel


----------

